# PR process time from Pakistan under skilled Federal scheme



## jakram (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This is first time i am on this forum, this is a great site, lot of info, basically i am a IT Manager and now thinking to go to Canada and start a new life, i have confirmed from CIC dot com website, my profession is under the new 38 revised professions, can any one guide me the current time taken under the Federal skilled route from Pakistan, i have consulted a agent and he says that it will take 12 to 15 months, is this true, still too much time but less than the previous policy. as i want to open my chances while not to aply under Provencial route which is said to be less time taken as per CIC, if possible can some one compare the life, cost of living difference, job opurtunities, racisim in Canada with Australia except weather which i know definetly a edge for Australia.

Thanks.


----------

